# 2 Vessel Cord



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

Due to various reasons I am under the supervision of two consultants - one who scans me the other who I see instead of a midwife. Now whilst I am happy that i am being looked after so well I just wish that the consultant who scans me would explain things to me and not keep it a secret as though it has nothing to do with me.

Recently at a scan I had at 23 weeks she advised me that baby has a 2 vessel cord - 1 artery and 1 vein instead of the usual 2 arteries and 1 vein. She said there are problems that can arise and then said nothing else even after prompting - of course this has now set a few worries in my mind about what could happen. I am on clexane at the moment to thin my blood and everything else is looking good with bubs - I would just like to know what this 2 vessel cord could lead to without scaring myself stupid on google!

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry. Sometimes it can mean that there may be a problem with the kidneys, but they would have commented and referred you on if there was. They will keep an eye on the growth, but it sounds like you're having that done anyway. When your baby is born, the paediatrician will be made aware of it when doing the neonatal check, but it doesn't usually signify any major problems,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

